# Rose Hair Tarantula



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

*Rose Hair Tarantula's*​
So a few weekends ago, I went with my boyfriends friend, in order to purchase a beautiful rose hair tarantula. The little thing was so calm and so friendly, it kind of weirded me out that a spider would be like that, but at the same time it was awesome, considering most spiders I have handled are household pests that run like the dickins. 

But recently it has really made me want to get one of my own. I have done a lot of reading, but I would love to hear personal experiences with these beautiful little creatures.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have one she is beautiful.

And they are not Spiders they are Arachnids related to spiders.
Sorry lol, thats something a Tarantula owner gets used to saying.








Here is a pic of my RHT, Lassie.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Ah yes, sorry I am not well on when it comes to such terms, thanks for the correction :} 

And your rose hair is beautiful as well  I will have to post some pictures of the one my mate bought when my home computer starts working right again


----------

